# Please help setting up wireless router with Hotwire Communications!



## melanie24 (Jun 25, 2011)

We just moved into a new apartment. In our old place, we had Comcast cable internet with a modem and our wireless router worked fine. Now with Hotwire, we can't get the router to work. Here are the details:
-We can plug our computer directly into the ethernet cable outlet in the wall and it connects.
-We didn't get a modem from Hotwire.
-Wireless router: Linksys WRT54G

We've tried already to change router back to default factory settings. Didn't work. We reset our passwords for the router. Didn't work. Tried to put in the MAC address of the computer and it didn't seem to work. We originally were able to connect a computer to the internet through the router sometimes but just the wireless section didn't work. Now with all of our fiddling it's not working at all - even when we plug into it. We're not experts at all but normally we can just google for solutions but this is keeping us stumped!

Do we need to buy a modem? A newer router? 

Any thoughts or help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> We've tried already to change router back to default factory settings. Didn't work.


If you cannot reset the router to factory default settings it is probably defective. Leave it unplugged for several hours and then try the reset to factory defaults again.

If you have a computer running Windows that can get internet access connected to that ethernet cable outlet in the wall please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## melanie24 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I am plugged directly into the Ethernet cable and here is the info that ran at the CMD promt after running IPCONFIG/ALL:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\John>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Home-Desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB Wireless 802.11 b/g Adaptor
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-83-F4-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-8C-2A-85-DB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2490:6bad:a82f:9c67%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.238.115.90(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 26, 2011 3:28:32 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 26, 2011 3:28:32 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.238.114.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.200.1.144
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201334112
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-DD-B7-9F-00-1E-8C-2A-85-DB
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.28.0.45
66.28.0.61
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{05E24BDE-A1FF-48D1-A9D5-656D8214B
3A0}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:18ee:735a::18ee:735a(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.28.0.45
66.28.0.61
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{FDF0446C-9F2E-4B2C-94EC-ACA620900
5F2}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\John>

Any help you can provide to use this to make our wireless work is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, I wanted to make sure that you were getting a public IP with that connection.

Have to repeat: "If you cannot reset the router to factory default settings it is probably defective."

If it is not defective the following should get you going ...

Reset the router to factory default settings. 

If you can find where they have hidden the modem unplug it for 30 seconds or so. If you can't, ask their tech support how to change the device connected. Failing both those attempts leave that ethernet port unconnected for at least 12 hours ('cause that's the length of the lease showing on that ipconfig /all).

Connect the WAN port of the router to the wall ethernet port. Connect (shut-down) Home-Desktop computer to a router LAN port.

Plug in router. Boot computer.

Log in to the router and check the status. If it has not obtained in the WAN (Internet) section a good IP configuration clone the computer's MAC Address to the router's WAN. You should now have internet access, and can proceed to configure the wireless however you want it. If you do not have internet access at this time please show an ipconfig /all for this configuration and tell us what the WAN has for IP, Mask, Gateway and DNS server.


----------



## melanie24 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks TerryNet. Our router does reset to factory settings - I can get into it and change the settings on it. I just can't connect to the internet through it on the computer. Do you still think it might be defective?

I can't find the modem unfortunately so I unplugged the internet for 12 hours and tried rebooting. I then tried to clone the Mac address and reset the router but it still didn't work. Here is the ipconfig/all data:

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB Wireless 802.11 b/g Adaptor
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-83-F4-13
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3944:c2a6:ec71:dfbc%9(Preferred)
 IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.101(Preferred)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 28, 2011 9:25:18 PM
 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 29, 2011 10:50:46 PM
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
 DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151000644
 DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-DD-B7-9F-00-1E-8C-2A-85-DB

 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.28.0.45
 66.28.0.61
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-8C-2A-85-DB
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2490:6bad:a82f:9c67%8(Preferred)
 IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.100(Preferred)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, June 28, 2011 10:29:09 PM
 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 29, 2011 10:49:47 PM
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.3.1
 DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201334112
 DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-DD-B7-9F-00-1E-8C-2A-85-DB

 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.28.0.45
 66.28.0.61
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

If you have any other suggestions, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If those public DNS Servers are assigned by the router and getting them from your ISP then it would seem to have internet access. Of course, if you have assigned them to your computer's ethernet and wireless connection and/or to the router then my statement doesn't apply.

What IP address, mask and Default gateway does the WAN section of the router get?


----------



## melanie24 (Jun 25, 2011)

well, TerryNet - you were right all along. Had to buy a new router that is a wireless N plus b and g. Now it all works great. Thanks so much for all of your help and the quick responses - I really appreciate it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome, but it was really you who figured out that the router is bad.  I was still concerned that there was some other problem in the network. It's soooo much easier when one of those electronic critters just completely die instead of giving us such confusing symptoms!

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page.


----------

